# Seattle craigslist Phantom collection



## Tim the Skid (Jul 2, 2020)

Schwinn classics collection - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Looking for a collector/connoisseur. 18 Schwinn fat tire cruisers year 49-59. All rebuilt, all...



					seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## John G04 (Jul 2, 2020)

Impressive to get that many in nice condition, but geez get some variety. I’d never want a collection where everything is the same


----------



## Coachmule (Jul 7, 2020)

Not many pictures when yo are trying to sell a whole collection.


----------



## keithsbikes (Jul 7, 2020)

I was quoted 30k


----------



## Coachmule (Jul 7, 2020)

Interesting number since you can't see the bikes, years, serial numbers...etc.   GLWTS


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Coachmule (Jul 7, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1225400



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## hzqw2l (Jul 7, 2020)

That's the problem with hoardi...er collecting.  Eventually you want to sell and not be bothered by selling piecemeal.  You find out that not a big market for the entire shebang when you think it's worth 20 to 30k.  Not a whole lot of folks willing or able to go there.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 8, 2020)

Vertical shots show first couple bikes have anniversary tanks...so either anniversary bikes or old frames with anniversary parts?


----------



## fattyre (Jul 8, 2020)

In the vertical shot they all appear to also have anniversary stems.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 8, 2020)

Looks like Homer Simpson’s closet


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 8, 2020)

I count 23 bikes in the photos, 7 on the top shelf, 10 below and 6 hanging.  Which ones are the 18 for sale?  REALLY bad advert!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 8, 2020)

seller is slow to respond to request for more pics? as stated above, not much variety there, and a lot of re-issues.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 8, 2020)

keithsbikes said:


> I was quoted 30k



That's like 1600 each?


----------



## Coachmule (Jul 9, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> That's like 1600 each?



That's hilarious, no photos , not original and guy wants 30K?  Good luck if you find that person that wants to buy that I have a bunch of stuff for sale.


----------

